# flavoured coffee beans



## mrbritish

can anyone recomend a wholesale supplier /roaster

of flavoured coffee beans ?


----------



## The Mochafoccas

Dont Do it!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean

Me! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Flavoured-Coffee.html



mrbritish said:


> can anyone recomend a wholesale supplier /roaster
> 
> of flavoured coffee beans ?


----------



## mrbritish

coffeebean said:


> Me! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Flavoured-Coffee.html


could you pm me with prices /delivery etc looking at starting off with around 10 /12 flavours

post counts to low to pm

thanks


----------



## mrbritish

The Mochafoccas said:


> Dont Do it!!!!!


i know ,but these seem fairly popular with customers dont worry i plan to stock good beans for the real coffee drinkers


----------



## coffeebean

mrbritish said:


> i know ,but these seem fairly popular with customers dont worry i plan to stock good beans for the real coffee drinkers


http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

I do a range of freshly roasted non flavoured beans too - have a look on the website and see if there is anything you may be interested in. We have some Peruvian Tunki coffee coming in very soon which isn't on the website yet - I'll let you know prices asap









Andy


----------



## chimpsinties

Just don't let them anywhere near your normal grinder. The smell and taste will linger and taint your normal coffee.


----------



## mrbritish

chimpsinties said:


> Just don't let them anywhere near your normal grinder. The smell and taste will linger and taint your normal coffee.


yes i have a seperate grinder for flavoured and clean after each flavour


----------

